# How Long Is Your Yak Rod?



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Am interested to know and understand what length of fishing rod yak fishos use. Particularly for casting.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Pete

I have all of the above, for each trip I decide what speicies I am after and decide on what rod and reel to use. is casting is of a premium then a 7ft+ rod will join me, but if trolling typically a shorter rod. With the rods i have the shorter rods are for larger fish and the longer for smaller fish.

I maily troll and if i feel the need to cast I use whatever rod has the SP/SB/lure I want to use and cast, the only time I have gone on a casting specific trip (two times actually) has been to cast my homemade poppers for bream (at forster during autum dreaming 2007) and chasing bass using poppers. The 7tf rod casts this light lures quite a distance but acuracy is an issue (not so much for bream). My 7ft rod is rated 1-3 kilos and is quite fragile, but brilliant at casting the light lures, but catch a big fish and the rod will bust (already happened on a 60cm flathead) and the other thing to note is landing the fish with a 7ft is quite hard, my arm span is not long and I must look almost acrobatic trying to net a fish with the 7ft.

If I could only take one rod on the yak, it would be my 2-4kilo 6.2ft rod....dont look too silly netting a fish, and can still cast my light lures a decent distance.

I have used my 5ft rod, but the biggest issue with that is if a fish wants to go from left to right under the kayak, my yak is only 3.5meters long, but the 5ft rod does not allow me to do this as I cannot reach far enough to drag the tip over the front or back.........with no fish on this is fine, but with a massive bend in the rod it's an issue........this has only happened once, I had to drop the tip of the rod in the water and almost submerge the reel, not really a big deal, but the freedom of doing this with longer rod makes fighting the fish much easier.

Just my 2 cents.

Ash


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I have two main yak rods - one's around 5'6", and one is 6'8" (I think).

The longer one's much nicer if the fish wants to go from left to right (or right to left), as stated above. I just point the rod around the bow no worries. On a 15 foot yak It's tough to do with the shorter rod .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

4 rods between 6' and 6' 6"
doesn't fit in the pol

kerry


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have an 8ft. jig stick for throwing irons. The longer jig sticks are used quite a bit in the summer, but are usually put away for the winter, when vertical jigging is the ticket. The trolling rods are usually 6 1/2ft and the rest are 6 1/2 or 7ft. I've got a couple of 5 1/2 ft trolling rods with roller guides that i occasionally use for trolling.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

ive got two main yak rods 6" 1 a 12lb an the other 20 lb class anthen ive got my smaller rod about 5" that i use for trolling feathers it works well!  tight lines :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Ha, ha. :lol: :lol:

I'm picturing lonewolf trolling a tiny feather with his tiny 5 inch rod. :lol:

Shouldn't laugh. Bad boy Billybob!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Billybob said:


> I'm picturing lonewolf trolling a tiny feather with his tiny 5 inch rod. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

the 5wt flyrod is loaded with floating line is 9ft long and gets used if I get out and wade the flats,while the 7wt sinking outfit is 7ft.
I use plastics/spinning rods between 6 and 7 ft to keep leverage in my favour when fighting fish.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> bit of an inappropriate question if you ask me :twisted:
> 
> Oh Fishing Rod - hahahaha of course fishing rod :shock:


In that case, 12 inches. :shock: 
:lol: :lol:

Sorry, you _were_ asking for it.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Ha, ha. :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm picturing lonewolf trolling a tiny feather with his tiny 5 inch rod. :lol:
> 
> Shouldn't laugh. Bad boy Billybob!


its done me proud had hundreds of fish on it mind :lol: :lol: it used to be 7foot til i trapped it in the car door  i just didnt have the heart to bin it so it was made shorter and now it goes on a heavy rig after the big huss and congers and it really performs a ok :lol: :lol:


----------

